
Show HN: Introducing Fr8, an Open-Source SaaS Integration Service - alexed
http://blog.fr8.co/2016/08/22/fr8-launches-as-an-open-source-project-2/
======
pc86
Interesting that two brand new accounts asked a question (on this thread
only!) which seemed perfectly suited to Fr8's "why yes we can!" type of
answer.

------
mikeball
There's only one Activity available for some of these Terminals. Are you going
to build more?

~~~
alexed
Definitely. The first Activity is the hardest, because the Terminal builder
has to implement the OAuth for that particular web service. At that point,
it's easy to add dozens of additional Activities. The core team just hasn't
made it a priority, focusing instead on the Hub infrastructure and SDK's

------
jokero
It is an open source, so i think i can add all i want by myself :)

------
faltintas
is it possible to integrate my own service to your system privately for
internal usage?

~~~
alexed
We've designed Fr8 to facilitate that. You can run both Fr8 Hubs and Terminals
on your own network, and you can connect you local Fr8 Hub to whichever public
Fr8 Terminals you want. For example, you might have a local Hub and a local
Terminal that's integrated with your proprietary code/systems, but also opt to
connect to public Terminals for Salesforce.com and Slack.

